# Accutron info.



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

There is an article about what makes an Accutron Hum, on Timezone.com very good photos, and info. fred.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi Fred,

There is some good information on this site.

Accutron

I have an Omega F300 - it makes me smile listening and watching it.

Paul


----------

